
Roads not taken: on the closing of CompuServe's forums - MilnerRoute
https://thenewstack.io/roads-not-taken-closing-compuserves-forums/
======
taylodl
Had no idea CompuServe still existed. The last I remember logging on was in
1995. My first foray onto the Internet was with CompuServe. I remember they
used SLIP and you could bridge from their network onto the Internet. What a
great blast from the past!

